# Living in the UK with US Passport only



## ManilaBoy (May 27, 2012)

Is it possible to live in the UK with just a US passport as long as you exit every 6 months and then return a right away or does the 6 month period means you can only stay that long in 1 year, thinking about relocating there but not sure about visa requirements ... :ranger:


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Six months only per 12 month period, so no, you can't hop over to France for example and then re-enter the UK to gain another six months visitor visa. 

The following link describes the restrictions on visitor visas (no access to public funds, no working either paid or unpaid, requirement to pay for any medical care, more); it also has links to the other types of visas possible for coming to the UK. 

UK Border Agency | Visiting the UK

If you chose to come the UK in hopes of a visitor visa, arrive prepared with an exit ticket, an itinerary showing where you'll be travelling within the UK, hotel or hostel bookings, or a letter from friends in the UK offering to host you during your visit, and have enough money to pay your way completely whilst here-traveller's cheques and a bank card for example.

Be prepared to be questioned in depth by the UKBorderForce officer-and yes, it can seem like an interrogation! The UKBA is under a lot of pressure to slow immigration to the UK and you will be questioned at length about your plans, any friends you plan to meet up with, where you will be staying, and how much money you have to support yourself whilst here. 

The economy here is very bad, unemployment is very high, and the UKBA is trying to keep out anyone who might either try to overstay, work illegally, and/or access benefits. 

Also be prepared for long queues at Immigration. It all sounds unwelcoming, but if you are prepared with the above, you should be fine to have a wonderful, memorable visit to the UK.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ManilaBoy said:


> Is it possible to live in the UK with just a US passport as long as you exit every 6 months and then return a right away or does the 6 month period means you can only stay that long in 1 year, thinking about relocating there but not sure about visa requirements ... :ranger:


As stated, 6 months in 12 is the general rule, and it's the maximum entitlement, and many people get turned away for less. Even being allowed to stay 6 months initially can be a battle, as UKBA realises that 6 months is a generous allowance, twice as long as US, Schengen, Australia and many other Western countries give to tourists. There was a talk to restrict visitors to 3 months/90 days to bring UK into line with others, but this seems to have been quietly dropped. Instead, immigration officers (IO - that's their proper job title, not UK Border Force officers; UK Border Force refers to a section of UKBA that's responsible for UK borders at arrival ports, and outposts in France and Belgium; see UK Border Agency | Careers) have been instructed to enforce rules with rigour, and increasing numbers of travellers are stopped, questioned and have their entry denied and sent back. Also they often look at your travel pattern and history, and if there's a suspicion that you are using visitor status for an extended stay, you can be sent home. They look at both intention and practice to decide on each case. So even if you are technically within 6 months-in-a-year limit, if it looks like your intention is to stay longterm, that can be a reason for refusal and removal.

So your scheme won't work and you will soon be found out and have your UK stay curtailed and removed. If you want to live in UK longterm - not easy, and chance is limited for young Americans who aren't eligible for working holiday or ancestry, you need to explore studies (expensive), sponsored work (very difficult with the the way economy is) or marriage/partnership (getting tighter).


----------



## ManilaBoy (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the quick replies guys, I guess it will not work out for me then ...


----------

